# Do Computers give off bad radiation?



## Phaeton

Are they harmful for your health? Radiation? This thread is to prove my parents that they aren't so that they'll leave my computer on 24/7.

EDIT: My Mom said Electronic Waves??


----------



## DuckieHo

They give off less radiation than your TV.


----------



## chevymeister

Radiation is the least of your concern. I would be more concerned with the electricity bill if anything


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Wireless devices are more harmful.


----------



## Teufle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevinkor99* 
Are they harmful for your health? Radiation? This thread is to prove my parents that they aren't so that they'll leave my computer on 24/7.

Yes they do, please send your PC to Teufle's Decontamination zone









lol jk, but yeh Ive heard the same. TV's give off more radiation then your PC, and neither is enough to do any harm.


----------



## el gappo

wifi!!! well im right im right at the edge of range for my router, a little usb extension to the floor gives very good connection and on the desk it gets none so i think atleast my gentlemens area is out of the danger zone lol


----------



## bumsoil

a cell phone will do more damage to your...... manliness....... then a computer will ever do to your body, because the cellphone is in your pocket







.
and a computer will take a very small amount of electricity at idle, even mine. turning it off at night will shave 5$ or the bill.


----------



## fcky529

This here's just funny. My one friends mother used to make me leave my cell phone at the front door because "it causes brain cancer"


----------



## stevenma188

Man we are all exposed to so much radiation in our day and age. Microwaves, radio waves, cellphone waves, wireless networks, wireless phones, tvs, you name it. We will all probably get cancer or something from it, which is why YOU should start folding,


----------



## Phaeton

Original Post updated


----------



## BLKKROW

Ok, here is the answer i give all the time.

Standing outside, you get more radiation from the sun then your computer for your whole life.


----------



## Zero4549

Hah my mother would always complain that I was killing myself from deadly radiation and what not coming from my computer... She also thought the electrical wires in the house are slowly leaking electricity into my bloodstream but that's another story. On a humorous note, she stopped whining when my case lighting gave my legs a slight tan - she was always bugging me to go out and get some sun









Seriously though, I've prolly caused more harm to myself drinking that root beer last night than an entire lifetime of sitting at my computer.

Oh... also if you have a LCD/Plasma screen that almost entirely removes any little radiation that may be associated with computers.


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

The amount of electromagnetic radiation that a computer emits is trivial compared to a cell phone or wireless device. Studies on the effects of EM radiation from consumer electronics such as cell phones has been steadily accumulating, almost uniformly finding no significant adverse reactions.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the bartender paradox* 
the amount of electromagnetic radiation that a computer emits is trivial compared to a cell phone or wireless device. Studies on the effects of em radiation from consumer electronics such as cell phones has been steadily accumulating, almost uniformly finding no significant adverse reactions.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *blkkrow* 
ok, here is the answer i give all the time.

Standing outside, you get more radiation from the sun then your computer for your whole life.

qft


----------



## grayskunk

PC's give off electromagnetic radiation. If your computer case is a metal like aluminum, it blocks the radiation. If it has a window, the thin plastic also blocks some of the radiation but not all. The amount of radiation that isn't blocked isn't worth talking about. It is not harmful in small doses. It would normally only cause damage in very high doses over a long period of time to the outer layer of your skin (which you cannot get high doses from sitting next to a computer). CRT monitors and tube televisions emit xrays which are shielded and also cause no harm.

*If that is the only reason they don't want the computer on, it is a bad one.*


----------



## bumsoil

the only harm you will get from your pc, is the gallon of energy drinks you will drink at a lan party (i speak from experience, dry heaves, liquid coming out of every hole..... i take it ez now, 1 or 2 BFC's will do







)


----------



## Drift0r

The only way you'll get any signifigant radiation is if your computer is powered by nuclear power


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Eh. just put on some sun screen







!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

The amount of most anything put off by your PC is trivial in comparison to other things like wireless devices, the sun, etc. The sun gives off more than your PC does and it ridiculously far away. Unless you plan to wear your PC as a skin suit for a few years, I wouldnt really worry about it.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Your mom means electromagnetic fields? On that she is correct. The monitor is the main culprit.

Yes vs other personal electronic devices PC's are not the worst. That said it does mean running when not in use is a great idea?

I went to ask my mom what she thought, but she is dead so did not get an answer. Listen to your mom. Conserving electricity has benefits.


----------



## esocid

Like everyone else has said, you'd die of old age before your computer's EM radiation would harm you. There's so many other things that give off more radiation, and won't do jack. You'd have to stand in front of your microwave for 24/7 for months to get something that might be considered harmful. Tell your mom to worry about more pressing matters, and if you want to mock her, just put on a tin-foil hat







, or cod-piece...


----------



## Phaeton

I've shown her this thread. She agreed to leave my computer on if I'm doing something productive such as FOLDING lol. CLOSED


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile* 

I went to ask my mom what she thought, but she is dead so did not get an answer.

Why would you even add that? it has very little to do with the topic. I mean, sorry for your loss and all, but it just wasnt really necessary man.


----------



## falco216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asus mobile* 
i went to ask my mom what she thought, but she is dead so did not get an answer. Listen to your mom. Conserving electricity has benefits.

loooooool


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

i've never heard of a study proving that a computer omits any health hazard, nor radiation. I do know that they give off carbon dioxide, which isn't harmful to us, but to the environment its deadly. cough*global warming*cough.


----------



## nubz

just don't stand in front of the microwave.


----------



## Bloodfire

It's more hazardous to eat the foods that we currently use in our society (processed cheese, genetically modified bananas, the apples we get from China (high levels of pollution which DO go through the skin of the apple), etc than you can ever get out of a computer short of you going in and electrocuting yourself by tearing off a PSU capacitor while your PC is running...

And for the record, sometimes those fans can have sharp edges, so don't shove fingers in spinning fans and my point stands, unless you can fathom some other dumb thing to do... :S which probably isn't hard -.-'


----------



## Asus Mobile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
Why would you even add that? it has very little to do with the topic. I mean, sorry for your loss and all, but it just wasnt really necessary man.









Well I would say if you found it to be "out of sorts" your pulling it out and drawing attention to it? I would ask you some questions. I included maybe over poignant, maybe out of line, maybe whatever?

I really have no answer I want to give you. But I don't have to.


----------



## Berger

theres more things in a day that give off more radiation that you come into contact with then your pc.

and the post about our foods being dangerous is entirely true. GE(geneitcally engineered) foods have never been proven to cause harm, but on the same token it has never been proven to be safe...only effective. our dna can change/malfunction just by digesting foods with ge'd dna, so you let that take your mind where it wants......scary stuff

the polluted soft skinned foods like tomatoes and apples, things of that nature, are actually reallyyy bad for you, if they in fact came into contact with such pollution. Tomatoe plants sitting in poisonous water, will in fact become poisonous. That's why there was so many recalls on foods in the last year, poor safety rules and regulations over seas.

tbh the world is a scary place.......so stop taking anti biotics and let your body learn to fight it off.

also turning your pc off at night might shave a few bucks off the bill, add it up to a year it MIGHT come SOMEWHAT close to what a one month bill looks like.


----------



## Megas3300

It can only be harmful if you rest your nads on top of your 1970's era CRT. And If it's there, I don't want to know what you're watching.


----------



## Phaeton

I already got the point. Refer to Page 3


----------



## grayskunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
i've never heard of a study proving that a computer omits any health hazard, nor radiation. I do know that they give off carbon dioxide, which isn't harmful to us, but to the environment its deadly. cough*global warming*cough.

*Blink* Your Computer doesn't emit carbon dioxide, it emits electromagnetic radiation (and thermal energy if you want to get into it). The carbon dioxide that people are complaining about is that which is produced from the power plant to make the electricity so your computer can be on.

No carbon dioxide is produced if your home is powered by something like wind, hydroelectric or nuclear power.


----------



## Phaeton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevinkor99* 
I already got the point. Refer to Page 3

stop posting...


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevinkor99* 
stop posting...

No.


----------



## graphicsman

i guess thats why my right leg is different then my left leg huh


----------



## heathmcabee

Wow this was a silly question.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox* 
No.

lol


----------



## curly haired boy

actually, guys, your PSU gives a good indication of how deadly your PC currently is. see, for each watt of the PSU, there's one way for your PC to kill you. I see that the OP's PC currently has 620 different ways of killing him. And, as it turns out, leaving your PC off does NOT reduce your chances of dying. So, the safest PC is not one that's turned off and unplugged - but one where the PSU has been taken out, stuffed inside a small goat, and burned.

no need to thank me, i'm happy to help.


----------



## sccrfreak342

sigged, LOL.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## og4tcm

Yeah, my career in the military has me dealing with radiation all the time, and I can tell you, the daily radiation you receive from the sun and the environment and everything in your home will do you no harm. Most radiation is what we can non-ionizing, tt does not cause a breakdown in your cells.

Ionizing radiation is what you can be concerned with, as it will cause atoms to break down from their most basic units (protons, neutrons, and electrons), sending them into other atoms, similar to fission. Thats what can and will kill you.

In order for you to be harmed from the radiation your computer gives off, you would have to somehow surround yourself with about a million PC's 24/7 for a few years, seriuosly. You have a greater chance of being eaten by the evil bunny on Monty Python, or if your mother somehow turned into that crazy robot lady from Superman 3 (I think it was 3) and killed you.

Do not worry friend, you are safe with your computer.


----------

